# Super Champ repair



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi guys!

I'm new here. Lovin it.

So I'll cut to the chase.

I've got a Super Champ, circa 1982. It's been sitting in a closet unused for nearly 10 years, until now, when I convinced my uncle to lend it to me!

It's a great little amp, but I think it needs some servicing. When I first plugged it in, everything seemed to be working fine, except it was quite hissy. When it comes to hiss, what is usually the culprit? Caps and tubes? 

Yesterday I turned the amp on an discovered that the reverb AND the pull-overdrive channel seems to have stopped working. Now there is _less _power/drive when I pull the knob (even with the "lead" on full) and the reverb knob does nothing. I did remove a few of the tubes for examination a few days ago, but replaced them exactly where they were. 

The tube complement is 6025 (is that technically a 12AX7?), 12AT7, 6C10, and 2 x 6V6.

I'm likely going to take the amp to a tech, but I thought I would post here first and see if I got any good info.

Thanks guys!
Adam


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Studiocat. I'm sorry I can't help you out with your amp problems but one place I'd recommend to have them check out your amp is Songbird Music. They seem to do a good job on repairs and they can probably diagnose your amps hissiness problem pretty quickly along with the reverb and overdrive. Good luck. 



Studiocat said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm new here. Lovin it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Wild Bill will be along shortly...


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks kenmac,

Songbird is already my techie destination of choice...

Cheers!
A


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Wild Bill will be along shortly...


That's me! :wave: 

Sounds like there's nothing you can do with your own level of expertise. Taking it to Songbird is a good idea.

Most likely it's a tube failure. Don't let anyone tell you to replace ALL the tubes! That's like telling you that if someone slashed only one of your tires in a parking lot that you need to replace them as a set of four! It's bunk, but sadly it's very common. Preamp tubes can last for decades, barring a catastrophic failure. Output tubes handle power and do wear out much more quickly. I guess you have no way of knowing how many hours were on them before the amp went into storage but a tech should have a good tube checker that will give a life test.

With all that hissing it's also possible that something was giving out in the power supply. A good tech should be able to quickly sort it out.

Nice amp!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a Super Champ too. I swapped the 6C10 tube last summer with a new tube from the tube store. The amp had all the symptoms you just described with the replacement tube. I called the tubestore, they sent another tube and the problem was solved. Bill since you mentioned to be careful about being dinged to replace all the tubes, I thought I'd mention too that all of the original Philips tubes in my YGM-3 still sound great. I've sold a few vintage Fender amps and all had the original tubes in them with no problems. Sometimes we get caught up with replacing tubes for no other reason than they are old. The Super Champ is a little brute of an amp, I've got a JBL K110 in mine and it honks with a Tele. I don't use the lead channel on mine, clean only for the Telecaster. Mine is in new condition, got it from a good friend.


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

You guys are great! Thanks so much!

Bill, you're saying that the output tubes may need replacing. Are those the 6v6's? 610C also dubious? And the 7025/12AT7 are likely ok? 

again, thank you.

Adam


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I used to have one up to last fall. I don't recall the stock filter cap can being that long, it may be non-standard or defective. Tubes first then look elsewhere. I purchased that amp from Songbird. Tim will know what to do if you take it in.


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm worried that the 6C10 tubes are out of stock everywhere... Nobody manufactures them anymore.

A


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

try http://www.nebsnow.com/LordValve

or

http://www.kcanostubes.com/categories/34/1/6C10.htm

A little pricey here though.


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes I checked there... Hopefully songbird will have one. I haven't called them yet.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Studiocat said:


> I'm worried that the 6C10 tubes are out of stock everywhere... Nobody manufactures them anymore.
> 
> A


theres a lot of tubes that arent made anymore. but there are vast stockpiles of them. I know of a few radio guys that still sell whacky tubes quite often


----------



## Rong (Feb 1, 2007)

Please note that the Reverb is not supposed to work when the hot channel is on. This was a design comprimise.


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Rong said:


> Please note that the Reverb is not supposed to work when the hot channel is on. This was a design comprimise.


That's a good nugget! Thanks for the tip!

A


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

So how did you make out with your amp??


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey!

It was all tube related. One of the preamp tubes was the wrong kind (the markings had worn off), another one was blown, and I think one of the power tubes was worn out too! The 6C10 was fine.

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Rong said:


> Please note that the Reverb is not supposed to work when the hot channel is on. This was a design comprimise.


Actually the reverb DOES work on the lead channel.

It's nowhere near as pronounced as it is on the clean channel.

But it is always available on the lead channel if dialed in.










Here's mine. It's superchamp ser. # F200004

The fourth one made.



Best regards,

Brian


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian... COOL AMP & GUITAR!!!

What year is the amp?

Dave


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Hi Dave.

I like them both a lot.
This is the third superchamp I have dealt with. 

The first was an 84 that belonged to my friend Steve. Quite frankly I wasn't too impressed with it at the time.

Steve had (still has) this gift of dialing in the very worst an amp has to offer. He made his SC sound pretty bad.

Still I saw some potential.

Years later I bought one that was pretty beat up. New tubes and a Fane Axiom speaker and I had a pretty cool amp.

Foolishly I sold it on a tone hunt (had to have a Matchelss).

The Matchelss didn't work out too well and I found myself really missing the SC.

I found this one on the Songbird Music site. They were advertizing it as a clean early eighties SC.

They also wanted a pretty fair buck for it (1000$).

I phoned them a few times/pleaded poverty and got it for 900$ shipped to my door.

The I checked the ser #.



SC #4!! The fourth one made!

Made in 1982.

I still have the original speaker but have since installed a period correct EVM10L.

I have played many open stages with just the SC and that old Les Paul.

Plenty loud enough. Bass response is a little weak. I used it with a Bogner Ported cab with better results.

The master volume is very good on these amps making them...in my opinion....the ultimate bedroom amp.

The guitar is a 1955 Les Paul Jr.

It's my baby.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Agree with all the others in sending it to Tim Dudley at Songbird. It would be a good idea to do a full test since it's been idle for 10 years. Tim's a super nice guy and has been taking care of all my amps for about 15 years now.

Here's a link to a site dedicated to the Super Champ:

http://www.superchamp.dk/frame.htm

FYI: A post in this thread stated that the reverb does work on the lead. I agree with the other guy who says it doesn't. I can't hear any when mine is on lead.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

djem said:


> Agree with all the others in sending it to Tim Dudley at Songbird. It would be a good idea to do a full test since it's been idle for 10 years. Tim's a super nice guy and has been taking care of all my amps for about 15 years now.
> 
> Here's a link to a site dedicated to the Super Champ:
> 
> ...


Wow.
Then mine must be very special indeed...as was my last one.
On both amps the reverb can clearly be heard on the hot channel.

Turn it up to ten...then turn it down and tell me if there is no reverb.

Best regards,

Brian


----------

